# P.S Waimarie.



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

The recent TV coverage, short though it was, shows our old paddle steamer alongside during the flooding of the Whanganui River.
There are still some very large and awkward logs jammed under the Starboard paddles and hopefully we can access them soon, when the river level drops.
A crane had to be used on Tuesday, with a cage suspended over the flooded river, holding two guys with a chainsaw used to cut some large logs away from the mooring lines which were causing her to list.
I have spent a bit of time over the last few days down at the Paddle Boat museum and on board just cleaning up, as there was mud throughout the building and workshop, real mess.
Waimarie is due to have her first trip on 25 October and given we all work like mad this flood and associated dramas will not put us back.
She is the last paddler in NZ fired by coal and is an absolute joy; I voulnteer as a deckhand and just love the river, under steam. You can't beat it.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope it all works out OK for you and your ship.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day Donald McGhee.sm.yesterday.13:19.re:waimarie.good luck with the clean up.i showed my wife your thunbnails.she spent a lot of her youth on her grandads farm along the river,she said she has seen the river in flood so she sends her regards and hope you can clear up ok.all the best,regards ben27


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I feel for you Don, I've seen the TV shots of Waimarie's predicament and some of those big logs hurtling past don't allow much comfort. 
They look as loaded and as powerful as a torpedo but the peak must be passing and peace on the river will come again .

Bob


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

spongebob said:


> I feel for you Don, I've seen the TV shots of Waimarie's predicament and some of those big logs hurtling past don't allow much comfort.
> They look as loaded and as powerful as a torpedo but the peak must be passing and peace on the river will come again .
> 
> Bob


Yeah Bob, we had a great turn out of volunteers yesterday, including two Councillors, to help clean up inside the museum and on board, thanks to all. All sorts of work was done, painting, mooring line disentanglement, log removal, scrubbing etc, etc which make Labour Weekend more of a reality as far as the first sailing of the Summer season is concerned.
She's a great old lady and a great joy to be associated with her, especially as an "old deckhand". Just be around things nautical, both on board and in the museum, with all its displays and models, pictures and nautical fittings etc is a real spiritual uplift.
Well worth a visit and a trip upriver.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

My wife and I had a super afternoon's trip on Waimarie about three years ago. Bad luck about the flood, but best of luck with the clean-up, and best wishes for a successful season. Maybe we will return to New Zealand next year, and can find the time for another visit to Whanganui. Keep paddling!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

It would be sad to lose such an historic example to wreck or, perhaps worse, static display.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Varley said:


> It would be sad to lose such an historic example to wreck or, perhaps worse, static display.


We have a static display inside the museum already, another old steamer, but the chances of losing Waimarie are, hopefully, slight, as she is raring to go for another season steaming on the river and many more.. 
Sod the greenies when she belchies clouds of smoke over them! Love it, nothing like steam power to take you back to the good ole days of pollution, noise and full employment, when coasters, goods trains and people were involved in moving cargo, not huge trucks and nerds behind computers.
I know it's "progress", but it's all so bloody boring.


----------

